# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Wifi σε μαγαζι προβλημα

## LEFTERIS 09

καλησπερα 
εχω μια καφετερια  που εχω συνδεση vdsl  50mbp/s με το modem speedport
πανω στο modem εχω συνδεση  ενα TP-LINK EAP110 v4.
το προβλημα ειναι οτι μερικες φορες  "πεφτει" χωρις να εχει πολλες συνδεσης επανω.
ξερει κανεις πως μπορει να φτιαξει αυτο?
συνηθως το προβλημα φτιαχνει αμα βγαλω και ξανα βαλω το καλωδιο στο access point.
σας ευχαριστω!

----------


## sweet dreams

Για πόσες ταυτόχρονες συνδέσεις μιλάμε;;

Μαζί με το TP-LINK λειτουργεί και το WI-FI του Speedport;;  

Καλό βέβαια θα ήταν για επαγγελματικό χώρο να πήγαινες σε κάτι πιο καλό, π.χ. Ubiquiti.

----------


## griniaris

> καλησπερα 
> εχω μια καφετερια  που εχω συνδεση vdsl  50mbp/s με το modem speedport
> πανω στο modem εχω συνδεση  ενα TP-LINK EAP110 v4.
> το προβλημα ειναι οτι μερικες φορες  "πεφτει" χωρις να εχει πολλες συνδεσης επανω.
> ξερει κανεις πως μπορει να φτιαξει αυτο?
> συνηθως το προβλημα φτιαχνει αμα βγαλω και ξανα βαλω το καλωδιο στο access point.
> σας ευχαριστω!


Ποιος το εχει ρυθμισει?  

Σε καθε περιπτωση...  οταν στο κανει θα μπεις καλωδιακα και θα διαβασεις στο log τι γραφει.  απο εκει θα βγει ακρη.

----------


## djbilal

παρόμοιο πρόβλημα είχα και εγώ στο σπίτι μου, την εβδομάδα μια δυο φορές κολλούσε, δεν άνοιγε ούτε  σελίδες, και ενσύρματα όταν ήθελα να μπω στο acces point  δεν φόρτωνε καν τη σελίδα του. Παρόλο που είχα κατεβάσει από το επίσημο site τους κάποια firmware και πάλι το πρόβλημα συνεχιζε.
 Tέλικα το πρόβλημα λύθηκε όταν επικοινώνησα με την tp link hellas και μου έστειλαν ένα δικό τους firmware. Αν το βρω θα σου το ανεβάσω.

----------


## LEFTERIS 09

ειναι φορες που εχει λιγες δηλαδη κατω απο 7 και κολλαει 
αλλες φορες που εχει πανω απο 20+ λειτουργει μια χαρα 
 ναι λειτουργουν και τα 2 με διαφορετικο ονομα

- - - Updated - - -




> παρόμοιο πρόβλημα είχα και εγώ στο σπίτι μου, την εβδομάδα μια δυο φορές κολλούσε, δεν άνοιγε ούτε  σελίδες, και ενσύρματα όταν ήθελα να μπω στο acces point  δεν φόρτωνε καν τη σελίδα του. Παρόλο που είχα κατεβάσει από το επίσημο site τους κάποια firmware και πάλι το πρόβλημα συνεχιζε.
>  Tέλικα το πρόβλημα λύθηκε όταν επικοινώνησα με την tp link hellas και μου έστειλαν ένα δικό τους firmware. Αν το βρω θα σου το ανεβάσω.


θα τους παρω τηλεφωνο σε ευχαριστω

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

εχω ακομα 2 αποριες.εχω παρατηρησει  οτι υπαρχουν  σαιτ που δεν εχω προσβαση μεσω του wifi μου βγαζει οτι φορτώνει και δεν ανοιγουν, αυτο ειναι προβλημα του παροχου η το wifi ? επισης αμα αλλαξω τα καλωδια σε cat7 και βαλω ενα switch θα δω καμια διαφορα στην σταθεροτητα δηλαδη  να μην πεφτει  οταν εχει αρκετους χρηστες ...ευχαριστω

----------


## sweet dreams

Την ώρα που κρεμάει το TP-LINK, το Speedport λειτουργεί κανονικά;; τι ρυθμίσεις έχεις κάνει;;

Δεν χρειάζεται  cat7 και switch γι' αυτό το θέμα, μάλλον είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων ή θέμα του Speedport.

----------


## LEFTERIS 09

ναι το speedport λειτουργει κανονικα 
τι ρυθμίσεις θα μπορουσα να αλλαξω?

----------


## sweet dreams

Με το Speedport να δίνει κι' αυτό δύσκολα τα πράγματα, τι ρυθμίσεις ακριβώς έχεις κάνει και στα δύο;; IP κ.λ.π.

----------


## griniaris

> ναι το speedport λειτουργει κανονικα 
> τι ρυθμίσεις θα μπορουσα να αλλαξω?


Το να σου πουμε εμεις τι ρυθμισεις πρεπει να κανεις... θα βγει ενα κατεβατό μεγάλο. 

Βαλε φωτο απο τις ρυθμισεις του speedport και του TP-LINK . Μας ενδιαφερουν οι σελιδες με τις ρυθμισεις του LAN και των DHCP περισσοτερο. 
Μολις τα δουμε προφανως θα δουμε τι εχει ρυθμιστει λαθος. 

Υ.Γ. Οπως σου ειπαν.. τα καλωδια cat6 και cat7 δεν ειναι για την περιπτωση σου.   Μια χαρα κανουν τα cat5 και cat5e .

EDIT : παλι με προλαβες @sweetdreams   :Razz:

----------


## LEFTERIS 09

δεν εχω κανει καμια ρυθμισει σε ip απλως εχω βαλει αλλο ονομα και αλλο κωδικο στο Speedport.

----------


## griniaris

> δεν εχω κανει καμια ρυθμισει σε ip απλως εχω βαλει αλλο ονομα και αλλο κωδικο στο Speedport.


Οποτε βαλε φωτο τις σελιδες γιατι κανουν διενεξη καποιες ρυθμισεις . Γιαυτο σου "παγωνει" . Βαλε να δουμε τι γινεται. 

Οταν συνδιαζουμε 2 συσκευες (η και περισσοτερες) χρειαζονται καποιες ρυθμισεις.

----------


## Nisyian

Βάση της περιγραφής και με το γεγονός πως δεν έχουν πειραχτεί καθόλου οι ρυθμίσεις, το μυαλό μου πάει σε conflict του DHCP αν είναι ενεργό και στα 2 router. Αν ισχύει αυτό, θα πρέπει είτε να απενεργοποιήσεις το DHCP από το Speedport και ότι συσκευές έχεις επάνω (συμπεριλαμβανομένου του TP-LINK) να είναι με καρφωτές ΙΡ, ή να ρυθμίσεις ένα από τα 2 router σε άλλο φάσμα ΙΡ (πχ το Speedport σε 192.168.1.xxx και το TP-LINK 192.168.10.xxx)

----------


## mcstefan7

Κλείσε το wifi απο το speedport. Μπερδεύεις τις ip και πέφτει η μια πάνω στην άλλη.

----------


## griniaris

> Κλείσε το wifi απο το speedport. Μπερδεύεις τις ip και πέφτει η μια πάνω στην άλλη.


??????????????????   εχει δικια του ΙΡ το wifi του speedport ? και κλεινοντας το θα διορθωσει το προβλημα ???

----------


## sweet dreams

> Κλείσε το wifi απο το speedport. Μπερδεύεις τις ip και πέφτει η μια πάνω στην άλλη.


Δεν χρειάζεται να κλείσει κάτι, απλά ρυθμίζει το range στο καθένα, άσχετα βέβαια ότι θα πρέπει να κάνει και αρκετές άλλες ρυθμίσεις για την δική του ασφάλεια βασικά.

----------


## sdikr

Το EAP κάνει χρήση του dhcp του δικτύου σου,   μήπως το πρόβλημα είναι το default  dhcp lease time του speedport;  δοκίμασε να το μειώσεις.

----------


## mcstefan7

Οι εσωτερικές ip πέφτουν η μια πάνω στην άλλη. Πχ το speedport θα δώσει 192.168.1.φ που θα την έχει δώσει ήδη το tplink σε άλλη συσκευή. Σαφώς μπορεί να ρυθμίσεις τι up θα δίνει το κάθε μόντεμ αλλά δε νομίζω να ξέρει να το ρυθμίσει ο ts.

----------


## griniaris

Απλα υποθεσεις κανουμε. χιλια δυο μπορει να ειναι.   

Οπως ειπα και στο ποστ #9   ας ανεβασει φωτο για να δουμε τι ειναι λαθος.

----------


## skel

> Οι εσωτερικές ip πέφτουν η μια πάνω στην άλλη. Πχ το speedport θα δώσει 192.168.1.φ που θα την έχει δώσει ήδη το tplink σε άλλη συσκευή. Σαφώς μπορεί να ρυθμίσεις τι up θα δίνει το κάθε μόντεμ αλλά δε νομίζω να ξέρει να το ρυθμίσει ο ts.


αυτό θα μπορούσε να γίνει αν είχε ανοιχτό το dhcp και στα 2 ρουτερ

----------


## griniaris

> αυτό θα μπορούσε να γίνει αν είχε ανοιχτό το dhcp και στα 2 ρουτερ


και γιατι να μην το εχει?   

Δεν εχει δωσει καθολου στοιχεια.  επισης δεν λεει οτι δεν εκανε καμμια ρυθμιση.     ολα τα σεναρια ειναι πιθανα.

----------


## sdikr

Δεν έχει dhcp server το EAP,  είναι καθαρά Access Point,  οπότε ας το ξεπεράσουμε αυτό και να πάμε παρακάτω

----------


## stzanlis

Κύριοι, ωραία όλα αυτά που προτείνετε, ΑΛΛΑ εγώ θα προτείνω μιας και είναι μαγαζί και χρησιμοποιεί το WiFi επαγγελματικά ως μια ΠΑΡΟΧΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΣ προς τους πελάτες του, να αφήσει τις τσιγκουνιές και να αγοράσει ΣΟΒΑΡΑ μηχανήματα εκ πρώτης και δεύτερον να φωνάξει ένα ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑ τεχνικό να τα ρυθμίσει. Με φτηνιάρικα μηχανήματα και τζάμπα "συμβουλές" από ένα φόρουμ δεν πρόκειται να κάνει σοβαρή δουλειά και οι πελάτες σιγά - σιγά θα κουραστούν και θα πάνε σε άλλα μαγαζιά με σοβαρές υπηρεσίες.

.

----------


## RpMz

Το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο μια χαρά είναι. 

Αρχικά ξεκινάς με ένα firmware update και σωστό configuration. 

Ειδικά άμα το συνδιάσεις με omada controller σου δίνει και άλλα χρήσιμα πράγματα για την καφετέρια.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> καλησπερα 
> εχω μια καφετερια  που εχω συνδεση vdsl  50mbp/s με το modem speedport
> πανω στο modem εχω συνδεση  ενα TP-LINK EAP110 v4.
> το προβλημα ειναι οτι μερικες φορες  "πεφτει" χωρις να εχει πολλες συνδεσης επανω.
> ξερει κανεις πως μπορει να φτιαξει αυτο?
> συνηθως το προβλημα φτιαχνει αμα βγαλω και ξανα βαλω το καλωδιο στο access point.
> σας ευχαριστω!



Καλησπερα κατα αρχας το speedport ειναι κοντα με το tp-link ; 
Η συνδεση με το tp-link γινεται με ethernet κοιταξε να αλλαξες θυρα στο speedport πχ απο 1 να πας στην 2  ( και προς θεου οχι στην lan 4 χρησιμοποιειται για ote tv αν και υπαρχει τροπος να την απενεργοποιησεις απο ote tv και να δινει κανονικα ιντερνετ το εχω κανει ! ).
Στο speedport κανε μια επανεκκινηση και κλεισε εντελως το wifi του. 
Στο tiplink πρωτα απο ολα δες οτι εχεις συνδεσει το ethernet  πχ στην πρωτη θυρα ή στο lan 1 και οχι στις αλλες θεσεις. 
Δες το καλωδιο του ethernet μηπως εχει κοπει ή φθαρει και αλλαξε το . 
Μετα κατεβασε στον κινητο το σου την εφαρμογη wifi analyser και δες αμα η εκμπομπη συνχνοτητας που εκπεμπει το tiplink καλυπτεται απο γειτονικα wifi , αμα γινεται αυτο τοτε αλλαξε συχνοτητα μεσα απο το router. 
Tελος κοιτα για αναβαθμιση στο tiplink αμα υπαρχει και περασε την. 
Επισης αμα στο ξανα κανει συνδεσε απο πισω ενα καλωδιο ethernet και δες αμα δινει ιντερνετ , αμα μπαινει τοτε μπουκωνει μονο το wifi του και οχι το ιδιο το tiplink σαν συσκευη. 
Και κατι τελευταιο μου ειπανε στο 13788 ( δωρεαν ειναι απο ολα τα δικτυα κινητης και σταθερης )  της κοσμοτε σταθερης  οτι αμα εχεις πχ ενα ονομα δικτυου και αλλαζεις κωδικο. Οι παλιοι χρηστες που μπαινουνε στο ρουτερ και δεν μπαινει αλλα στο ρουτερ  φαινεται σαν κινηση μπορει και αυτο να το μπουκωσει, οποτε μου ειχε πει να αλλαζω και το ονομα δικτυου ssid περα απο τον κωδικο. 
Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα και να μην εχεις προβληματα. 
Μετα απο επανεκκινηση απο το μπουκωμα δουλευει; το wifi του tiplink ; μηνπως εχεις ορισει πχ να μπορουνε να μπουνε εως 10 ατομα και χρειαζεται να το αυξανεις πχ στο speedport entry 2i  εχει οριο αμα θυμαμαι 32 ( το Maximum Clients ) , οποτε αμα πχ ειναι μειωμενο δεν θαμπορουνε να συνδεθουνε αλλοι χρηστες για αυτο και θα επιρεπεται η συνδεση. Δες αμα υπαρχει κατι τετοιο και πες μας πως πηγε τελικα.

----------


## LEFTERIS 09

καλησπερα 
 καηκε το tp link και πηρα το ιδιο ( μου το εδωσαν απο την εγγυηση)

ΤΟ WIFI του speedport εχει αλλο ονομα και χρησιμοποιείται μονο απο 2-3 συσκευές.

το tp-link εχει αλλο ονομα  wifi  και είναι διπλα στο speedport

όταν κανω επανεκκίνηση στο tp link φτιάχνει αμέσως :Worthy: 

μια λυση που μπορω να σκεφτω ειναι οτι τελειώνουν οι 255 ip? που μπορει να παρει και μετα δεν μπορει να  δωσει αλλη ? μπορει να το λεω και ολο λαθος αυτο που λεω?


ποια στοιχεία θέλετε  screenshot από το speedport και από tp link?

----------


## ChriZ

Αν το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπορεί να δώσει άλλες ΙΡ, τότε η συσκευή που δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί το αναφέρει (Couldn't get IP address)
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση βλέπεις τον DHCP server αν έχει limit (π.χ. σε 30 ΙΡ όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω) και αν όχι , αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να μειώσεις πολύ το lease time (π.χ. 4 ώρες)

----------


## sweet dreams

> ειναι οτι τελειώνουν οι 255 ip?


H καφετέρια έχει 250 άτομα συγχρόνως συνδεδεμένα???

----------


## LEFTERIS 09

οχι ομως νομιζω οτι κραταει την ip αυτη για ενα x χρονο.

----------


## ChriZ

Τότε κάνε αυτό που σου γράψαμε πριν (τώρα συνειδητοποίησα ότι αναφέρθηκε και πιο πάνω).
Κάνε το lease time 4 ώρες για να ελευθερώνονται ΙΡ.
Αν και μετά από αυτό έχεις θέμα, τότε μάλλον δεν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα, μάλλον δεν την παλεύει το ΑΡ

----------


## LEFTERIS 09

to lease time αλλαζει απο speedport η απο το tp link ?

----------


## ChriZ

To lease time  αλλάζει στη συσκευή που δίνει το DHCP. Σε εσένα το speedport δεν είναι;

----------


## LEFTERIS 09

> To lease time  αλλάζει στη συσκευή που δίνει το DHCP. Σε εσένα το speedport δεν είναι;


ναι θα το αλλάξω και θα δω αμα φτιαξει
σε ευχαριστω  :One thumb up:

----------


## x_undefined

> to lease time αλλαζει απο speedport η απο το tp link ?





> όταν κανω επανεκκίνηση στο tp link φτιάχνει αμέσως


Βάσει αυτού, μάλλον το TP-Link δίνει διευθύνσεις, αρά ψάξ' το σε αυτό για αρχή.

----------


## LEFTERIS 09

> Βάσει αυτού, μάλλον το TP-Link δίνει διευθύνσεις, αρά ψάξ' το σε αυτό για αρχή.


επειδη μια εικονα =1000 λεξεις 
βρηκα μια εικονα απο το speedport μπορω να αλλαξω κατι

----------


## ChriZ

Αν το lease time λεει 50000 αυτό είναι περίπου 13 ώρες.
Κάντο 14400 (4 ώρες)
Αν και εμένα το όλο σκηνικό μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι δεν την παλεύει το ΑΡ

---UPDATE---
Επίσης για να κάνεις τα πράματα λίγο πιο "σωστά".. 
Βάλε στατική IP στο ΑΡ, π.χ. .254 και βάλε end address τη 253.

----------


## xaris2335

> επειδη μια εικονα =1000 λεξεις
> βρηκα μια εικονα απο το speedport μπορω να αλλαξω κατι


Για ξαναβγάλε screenshot με τον σωστό τρόπο δες αυτόν τον οδηγό.
Εγώ δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω άκρη με την φωτογραφία φαντάζομαι το ίδιο και οι άλλοι. :Wink: 

Όσο για το πρόβλημα σου η λύση είναι σε αυτό που είπε ο Γκρινιάρις.



> Σε καθε περιπτωση... οταν στο κανει θα μπεις καλωδιακα και *θα διαβασεις στο log τι γραφει. απο εκει θα βγει ακρη.*


- - - Updated - - -

Αν δεν μπορείς δώσε screenshot και απο το log αλλά με τον τρόπο που σου επέδειξα.
Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι σωστές μεν αλλά υποθέσεις, για να βγει σσωστό αποτέλεσμα πρέπει να δεις τα log εκεί καταγράφονται όλα. :Wink: 
Και απο το modem και απο το acces point.

----------


## Kostinos

> Τότε κάνε αυτό που σου γράψαμε πριν (τώρα συνειδητοποίησα ότι αναφέρθηκε και πιο πάνω).
> Κάνε το lease time 4 ώρες για να ελευθερώνονται ΙΡ.
> Αν και μετά από αυτό έχεις θέμα, τότε μάλλον δεν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα, μάλλον δεν την παλεύει το ΑΡ


Το AP ή το router;
Γιατί υποπτευομαι ότι τα έφτυσε...
 :Thinking:

----------


## sweet dreams

> ναι θα το αλλάξω και θα δω αμα φτιαξει
> σε ευχαριστω


To EAP110 στο manual γράφει 
Concurrent Clients  100
οπότε για ποιους 255 μιλάμε??

Δεν φταίει το lease time, ψάξε αλλού το πρόβλημα.

----------


## x_undefined

> Concurrent Clients 100
> οπότε για ποιους 255 μιλάμε??


Δεν είναι αναγκαστικά 255 concurrent. Αν πάρει ένας client IP και βγει ακόμη και σε 1 λεπτό, η IP θα είναι δεσμευμένη για όσο το lease time.

----------


## xaris2335

> Δεν είναι αναγκαστικά 255 concurrent. Αν πάρει ένας client IP και βγει ακόμη και σε 1 λεπτό, η IP θα είναι δεσμευμένη για όσο το lease time.


πολύ σωστά θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ σε αυτό.




> Δεν φταίει το lease time, ψάξε αλλού το πρόβλημα.


ρίξε μια ματιά στο παρακάτω βίντεο.
Υπάρχει πιθανότητα η αιτία να είναι αυτή.

----------


## ChriZ

> Το AP ή το router;
> Γιατί υποπτευομαι ότι τα έφτυσε...


Πιο πάνω αναφέρθηκε ότι την ώρα του προβλήματος το speedport δουλεύει κανονικά, γι' αυτό λέω για το ΑΡ.




> To EAP110 στο manual γράφει 
> Concurrent Clients  100
> οπότε για ποιους 255 μιλάμε??
> 
> Δεν φταίει το lease time, ψάξε αλλού το πρόβλημα.


Αν λέει concurrent 100 clients τότε μάλλον λιγότερους σηκώνει στην πραγματικότητα... :Thinking: 

Κάνε και αυτό που είπα παραπάνω, δηλαδή να βάλεις στατική ΙΡ στο ΑΡ, μην τυχόν γίνεται κανα κουλό και κάνει κανα conflict σε κάποια φάση με κάποιον client και το πετάει εκτός  :Thinking:

----------


## sweet dreams

> πολύ σωστά θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ σε αυτό.
> 
> 
> 
> ρίξε μια ματιά στο παρακάτω βίντεο.
> Υπάρχει πιθανότητα η αιτία να είναι αυτή.


Έχουμε κάνει πολλές φορές παλιότερα συζητήσεις για το lease time και για τον DHCP Server, οπότε ξέρουμε πολύ καλά τι συμβαίνει με τα συγκεκριμένα, πάμε παρακάτω τώρα,
όσους χρήστες και να δεσμεύσει ή να αποδεσμεύσει το Speedport δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ποτέ να μπορέσει να διαχειριστεί τέτοιον αριθμό, οπότε για μένα δεν φταίει κανένα lease time αλλά γενικά η διαχείριση των χρηστών από κάποια από τις δύο συσκευές.

----------


## x_undefined

> όσους χρήστες και να δεσμεύσει ή να αποδεσμεύσει το Speedport δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ποτέ να μπορέσει να διαχειριστεί τέτοιον αριθμό, οπότε για μένα δεν φταίει κανένα lease time αλλά γενικά η διαχείριση των χρηστών από κάποια από τις δύο συσκευές.


Λες ότι καταλαβαίνεις τι είναι το lease time αλλά μετά γράφεις αυτό. Αν «περαστικοί» clients δεσμεύουν διευθύνσεις IP, τι σημασία έχει στο αν θα μπορεί να τους διαχειριστεί; Αν είναι το πολύ 10 συνδεδεμένοι π.χ. ανά πάσα στιγμή αλλά δεν έχει να δώσει άλλες IP; Δεν λέμε ότι φταίει αυτό απαραίτητα, αλλά ότι θα μπορούσε και ότι είναι καλή πρακτική σε δημόσια δίκτυα να υπάρχει μικρό lease time. Και φαντάσου το γράφω αυτό αυτή τη στιγμή από δημόσιο WiFi που έχει 15 συσκευές συνδεδεμένες αλλά δεν είχε να μου δώσει IP και έβαλα μια static στην τύχη (βλέπω στο Fing έχει δώσει μέχρι και την .253)... Οπότε ναι, μάλλον δεν είναι υπαρκτό πρόβλημα...

----------


## xaris2335

Τι έγινε με τον TS λύθηκε το πρόβλημα του ή μας γείωσε κανονικά;  :ROFL: 
Δεν βλέπω κάποιο feedback απο τη μεριά του. :Thinking:

----------


## LEFTERIS 09

> Τι έγινε με τον TS λύθηκε το πρόβλημα του ή μας γείωσε κανονικά; 
> Δεν βλέπω κάποιο feedback απο τη μεριά του.


δεν το εχω δοκιμασει ακομα , επειδή ομως το tp link που θα βαλω ειναι καινούργιο(οπως ειπα το προηγούμενο κάηκε ) χωρίς ρυθμίσεις θα βαλω ενα screesnhot με της ρυθμίσεις μηπως μπορειτε να μου πειτε ποιες ειναι οι σωστες.

UPDATE
μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι στοιχεία θέλει να του δωσω απο tp-link acess point ώστε να το σεταρω με ρυθμίσεις?

πιο πανω ειπε καποιος να βαλω στατικη ip στο ap θα κανω αυτο σε πρωτο βημα, επισης να βαλω και περιορισμο στην ταχύτητα?...  θα σας στειλω  αργότερα φωτογραφεία απο το speedport

----------


## Kostinos

Από ότι υποπτευομαι  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  μπουκώνει το plus  :Bless:  με τόσους users ακόμα κι access point άλλο να βάλει θέλει μία συσκευή με καλό routing κ qos...

- - - Updated - - -




> Από ότι υποπτευομαι  μπουκώνει το plus  με τόσους users ακόμα κι access point άλλο να βάλει θέλει μία συσκευή με καλό routing κ qos...


Κάτι σάν mikrotik...

----------


## LEFTERIS 09

καλημερα σας τοποθετω εικονες απο το plus 

πιστευω φαινετε καλα
τι ρυθμισεις πρεπει να κανω και σε αυτο και στο  access point ?

----------


## xaris2335

> τι ρυθμισεις πρεπει να κανω και σε αυτο και στο access point ?


κάνε το lease time 2 ώρες=7.200secs για αρχή.

----------


## BillyVan

Απο τα οικιακα μοντεμ μην εχετε απαιτησεις....θα μπλέξετε.

Εχει αναφερθει πολλες φορες οτι κλαταρουν στους 10- 15+ users ταυτοχρονα.

----------


## kage

ξερω ενα παλιο ξεπερασμενο πια mikrotik 951 εβγαλε αρκετα χρονια απροβληματιστα μεχρι ~70users σε γραμμη μαξ 16mb ...οποτε δωσε κατι παραπανω να στο σεταρει καποιος  με κατι πιο σοβαρο οπως mikrotik ή unifi..μην παιδευεσαι τσαμπα τοσα χρονιa

----------

